# ttoc



## Red-tt (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi All,
As a newbie i thought i would join the TTOC and proudly put my new membership number up as my signature but i cant seem to be able to do this my number is 4676....i have done a search ref subject but really have not got a satisfactory answer ...various cut and pastes but nothing has worked...i clicked links etc.....help :!:

cheers


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi red-tt, Follow these instructions. viewtopic.php?f=1&t=158721
Hoggy.


----------



## Red-tt (Nov 18, 2010)

Hoggy said:


> Hi red-tt, Follow these instructions. viewtopic.php?f=1&t=158721
> Hoggy.


Thanks for the reply but i keep getting.... :? It was not possible to determine the dimensions of the image.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

From the Web Membership thread



wallsendmag said:


> shadowswar said:
> 
> 
> > Hi there when I put the link and delete the stars and press submit it says it can not process picture and can not determine the size? Plus sorry to right royal pain in the butt but how do I get that to work plus how do I get my little avatar ttoc member on my avatar many thanks in advance
> ...


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi

Your membership number won't be 4676, so that's the problem I think. That number is probably your order number for a guess.

I'm not at home to check for the minute, so best thing to do is send Andrew "Wallsendmag" a pm to ask what your actual number it.

Also if it's a web membership the new sigs are being reworked and should be ready in a day or two.


----------



## Red-tt (Nov 18, 2010)

Nem said:


> Hi
> 
> Your membership number won't be 4676, so that's the problem I think. That number is probably your order number for a guess.
> 
> ...


yeh thanks for the replies,w00031 is my number all attempts to post the sig have failed  so i'll wait i while to see what materilises after the re worked web membership sig block

Cheers


----------



## MonTheFish (Jul 6, 2005)

Add in an extra zero and you'll be good
http://www.ttoc.co.uk/sig.jpg?member=w00031&user=Red-tt


----------



## WhittleTT (Sep 11, 2010)

Hi All,

Well just got back in from work and my TTOC membership pack as arrived 

So i have decided to sit in the recliner with a wee dram and read my first copy of absoluTTe.
I have already put one of the club logo's on the car, it looks great!

Well must go eager to start reading,

Thanks


----------

